# favorite dog wormer?



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

So what's your favorite? Just generic worms, that is, like roundworms etc.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I would have to say my favorite is Heartgard Plus (or one of the other heartworm preventives that get intestinal worms). But in client pets that end up with worms I send home Drontal Plus or Panacur (or strongid for pups with roundworms).


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I mostly use Ivomec and Safeguard.
Tapeworms are my biggest problem. 
The only time I've seen a roundworm problem was with dogs I got from shelters


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

If you can afford it Drontal plus is the bomb when it comes to internal parasites  
Key Benefits
* Efficacy &#8212; Proven to eradicate the most common intestinal parasites:
o Tapeworms (E. multilocularis, E. granulosus, T. pisiformis, D. caninum).
o Hookworms (A. caninum, U. stenocephala).
o Roundworms (T. canis, T. leonina).
o Whipworms (T. vulpis).
* Synergistic Effect
o Pyrantel pamoate and febantel work synergistically to eliminate more worms than either can alone...
Heartguard plus is great for keeping dogs from rounds, hooks and heartworms, not so much for whips and tapes. And unfortunately Tapes are more common than you think and are VERY hard to find in a fecal test, most causes of tapes are from infected flea's or eating raw meat.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I use panacur here. We don;t have issues with fleas- so no worry about tapes. Panacur gets all but heartworm and most tapes (though it does get T. pisiformis-as well as some feline tapes).


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

My dogs eat dead things, and the cats hunt so I use this a few times a year (for the cats too). 
SENTRY Worm X Plus broad spectrum wormer "treats and controls 7 strains of worms: 2 tapeworms, 2 round worms and three hookworms." Comes as a chewable. pyrantel pamoate and praziquantel.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I've never had this problem before. Usually we use plain old Hartz from Alco/WalMart/etc. Once a year the vet administers whatever it is he uses when they're in for shots/checkups. 
Multiple dogs, but no one has ever had worm problems. 

This spring my kids got a corgi/heeler pup that I can _not_ keep dewormed!! Roundworms are his issue. (It completely creeps me out. ) 
I'm planning on calling my vet to get some ideas this week, but I wanted your thoughts too.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

He is being reinfected through the soil. You will need to give them monthly worming as they are now in your soil. The easiest way is to give heartgard plus- it has the wormer for roundworms included.


----------



## hillbillyacre (Jun 1, 2003)

I use to use Nemex, but now using Safeguard. I like the results from Safeguard so far.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

DH took a couple of heifers in tonight to get Bangs-ed and Doc sent him home with a pill of some sort. (And I see above that I said roundworms. Sorry! _Tape_ worms. The rice looking ones...)

I'm curious to see what it is.

DH asked about the other dogs and doc said it's not at all unusual to have just one dog that has problems. Especially where he's the one who's always eating dead things. The border collies are more selective and the wiener dogs are almost always in the house...

I hope this works!!


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

How much does location change what kind of dewormers are most effective?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Pink_Carnation said:


> How much does location change what kind of dewormers are most effective?


I dont think resistance is much of a problem with dogs
Different locations would probably mean different worm loads
Places with long cold Winters would tend to have fewer worms than hot humid climates.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

TAPEworms. Ah that is different! Sounds like it's not really a problem of the dewormer (if you use one that gets tapes), but a problem of re-infection. In this case, I would see if you can get Iverheart Max from your vet. It's the same meds in heartgard plus, plus praziquantel. You give it monthly like HG. It's what I'm using on my dogs now, specifically for the tape protection.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

We got an 8-week-old ABC (working) Border collie puppy in December and then her 7-week-old half sister this past Sunday. The parents work on a small Angus cattle farm. Our deceased wonderful farm dog Mac is the great-grandsire on both sides of the pedigrees. I need to post some puppy photos.

Younger one threw up some roundworms right away so I wormed both yesterday with Nemex (pyrantel pamoate). Yes, it worked really well. Yuck. They will go on heartworm preventive later this year with the older dogs.

Praziquantel is an excellent product for tapeworm treatment. I used it with my whippets, who were rabbit and squirrel hunters. The BCs are more into raccoons and coyotes.

Peg


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

All puppies should be de-wormed every 2 weeks from birth, because they are being reinfected every time they drink off of mama(nemex is good) and agree with Willowynd as soon as they are old enough they should be put on Heartguard plus to kill/control re-infestation especially if its in the environment. These may be common worms but they can do so much damage in very little time to a puppy, people really need to be aggressive treating them. Seriously when I see a litter of fat little round bellied puppies, I don't see healthy puppies I see pups full of worms ~sigh~ sometimes I wish I could go back to being naive...


----------

